# Sad News.



## Neil_E_C_P (Apr 7, 2009)

Sad News People. 
The Enclosure I set up is with Flaws.
"Basil" Could escape. I know where is she now. But I can reach her. 
Tomorrow I think she is going to be no longer at the place I look at her.
Lets keep finger cross and hope a neighbor see her and let me know. So I can Catch her Again.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

Neil_E_C_P said:


> Sad News People.
> The Enclosure I set up is with Flaws.
> "Basil" Could escape. I know where is she now. But I can reach her.
> Tomorrow I think she is going to be no longer at the place I look at her.
> Lets keep finger cross and hope a neighbor see her and let me know. So I can Catch her Again.



 Good luck with that! Hope it all ends well. Where is she hiding?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww man, I hope you can get her back.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that...don't give up!


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 8, 2009)

Where is she hiding that you can't get to her :?:


----------

